# PS3 - Resistance 2 Revealed



## Lenny (Jan 12, 2008)

That's right, folks. Judging by the first picture, the magazine cover, and the promise of scans, it looks like Insomniac are already quite into it, too!

Before you read the article, I want to say one thing:

*60 PLAYER ONLINE MULTIPLAYER.*

Resistance 2 revealed! :: PlayStation Universe (PSU)












The English mag PSW also has a feature in their next issue, I think.

A quick rundown for you too lazy to clicketh the link:

- Two campaigns -- single player Nathan Hale in America, two player offline co-op/eight player online co-op. Each campaign is different, as far as I can tell.
- New vehicles, including the Chameleon (a stalker with the possibility of total cloaking)
- 60 player online mode featuring classes such as heavy weaponry, special ops and medic. Focus online mode will be squad vs. squad and not fast and furious gameplay.

And the basic techy things:

- Pushes the PS3 even further
- More enemies on screen
- Better lighting
- Better textures
- Far superior AI to R:FoM

I can see this coming out in 2008 for two reasons - 1. Insomniac already have their PS3 engine up and running, and have built two games using it (R:FoM, RaCF:ToD), updating it for stunning graphics in RaC, 2. Insomniac ALWAYS release one game each year. As far as I know, they've never missed a year, or at least, haven't done for a very long time.

EDIT: This is in the February edition of the Gameinformer Mag, so expect scans within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Cayal (Jan 12, 2008)

Insomniac know how to run a PS3.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 12, 2008)

Indeed they do! 

An update from the article:

- The game will feature the standard single player campaign as well as an eight-player online co-op campaign that's objective-based. Two people can still work together locally. 

- Ready to beat each other senseless online? Resistance 2 will feature 60-player matches set in the United States. 

- Sorry, Rachel; the campaign will pick up from Fall of Man's epilogue and stick solely with Nathan Hale as he copes with getting shot down in Iceland, escaping to the states and joining the "Sentinels" program. 

- There will be classes. Characters will start out from one of three basic templates -- a "tank-style" soldier rocking a chain gun, a "Special Ops class" that seems like a sniper or a medic whose "Medicator" gun will hurt enemies and heal allies -- and go from there. 

- When you and a team of friends head into battle, there will not be a selectable difficulty. Insomniac will be auto-scaling the challenge to the skill of you and your squad. When you jump into a random online match, you'll be teamed with partners and opponents who are around your personal level. 

- "Personal" is going to be a big word in Resistance 2. The game will have dedicated servers for gaming, community and stats as well as gamer profile pages on myresistance.net. In-game, the setup will be completely open when it comes to clans and parties -- the era of invites has come to a close. 

- Vehicles are in the game, but Insomniac wouldn't let on about their role. 

- The game's set in the '50s, but expect a more modern U.S. landscape as well as a focus on the aerial side of the Chimeran attack. 

- The game's AI has been overhauled -- they have improved routines and detachable armor pieces -- and boss battles will be more important than ever.

---

I like what's been revealed of the story so far - carrying on directly from the epilogue (which seemed to be one of the only parts of Insomniac's usual humour in the game) with Hale being shot down over Iceland, and then going on to America - sounds BIG. Sounds 50gb Dual-Layer Blu-ray disc BIG.


----------



## Cayal (Jan 13, 2008)

Sounds good I liked the first game so I will definitely get the second.

So many games to get this year.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 18, 2008)

More info has been released:

- A rough version of the single player mode is already done... quick on the heels of R&C or what?

- Texture streaming, advanced shaders and normal mapping will be implemented in such a way that Resistance 2 will look years ahead of the original.

- The Chameleon is actually a living creature that stalks its prey, not a new vehicle.

And various other things...

Resistance 2 info ironed out; expanded :: PlayStation Universe (PSU)


----------



## Lenny (Mar 26, 2008)

SCEE have confirmed a release date of September 2008 for *Resistance 2*.

SCEE: LBP/Killzone 2 in September, Resistance 2 in November :: PlayStation Universe (PSU)

But we've yet to be told the official title. Sure the artwork for the logo has been released, but surely that can't be the whole title...


----------



## Rane Longfox (Mar 26, 2008)

Rise of Man? 

Personally, I thought Resistance was a bit too easy. Though I only played in co-op mode, and both of us were pretty good() so maybe that was why.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 26, 2008)

You'd have thought so, but no word yet.

I'll take the time to admit that I've only ever finished it in Co-op mode.  I nearly got there in single-player - two levels off the ending. To me, the final battle seemed perfect for two people, and I'd imagine it would be quite hard for one, but ah well.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I don't own a PS3, so I've never even played it in single-player,b ut I did enjoy it in co-op, even though it was easy (I mean, there were difficult parts, of course, but few and far between. Mostly when one person gets lost from the other).


----------



## Lenny (Apr 12, 2008)

And a Teaser Trailer:

Gametrailers.com - Resistance 2 - GTTV Exclusive Teaser HD

On June 13th, there'll be a Gameplay Trailer!!


----------



## Cayal (Apr 12, 2008)

Now the question is: Is that in-game or CGI?

It is well known that Insomniac never ever use CGI footage. Makes you think.


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, that's sort of a fallacy. Insomniac has never used pre-rendered cut scenes, but that has not stopped them from using post-production to doctor real time images -- which they've done and admitted to on several occasions. 

So, while it may not be "CGI" it's quite possible that it's a mixture of real time, in-game video and snazzy visual effects which were added in during post-production.

It doesn't really matter to me that much, however, as the first Resistance was a fantastic first effort and Insomniac has generally made their games that much more impressive with subsequent titles in a series. So I'm sure it won't disappoint - or at least it better not!


----------



## Cayal (May 8, 2008)

High res screens 

PS3Forums - View Single Post - New Resistance 2 screenshots - high resolution -

Looks nice.


----------



## A1R5N1P3R (May 28, 2008)

Ye, I'm going to buy this for sure.  My only issue is the setup for 30v30 online play.  As it's been described, the combat is broken into 6 man subteams, and each are given objectives.  Now my only question would be, if I'm charged with an objective (which another team on the other faction is also given) am I anchored to always spawn there or near there or am I free to roam the entire map and spawn near my death point?  Also, will I be able to host 30v30 (I have 15meg upload and hosted 32 player unranked Warhawk matches) or will that only be on official servers?  These are big questions.  For now I'm saying I'll buy it for the 8p co-op, and play MGO competitively.


----------



## Lenny (May 28, 2008)

I do believe that the 60 player online isn't always split into 30v30. Ted Price has said, in an interview, that to force it upon the player is not the way they want to do things, which to me sounds like the breaking up into six squads is an optional thing that you can set when you start a match.

As for spawning, you spawn near your sqaud, but there's nothing stopping you from roaming and going to help other sqauds... well, apart from your squad being pretty ticked off if you do and they fail to complete the objective.

I haven't a clue about hosting - I'm not a big online player. Can you host the 32 player matches in *Resistance: Fall of Man*, or are those all on official servers?


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's some exclusive single-player footage from GTTV. I almost made a new thread for this, thank god for the search button (I'd forgotten this topic was still around).

Gametrailers.com - Gametrailers TV with Geoff Keighley


----------



## Lenny (Jun 14, 2008)

Just been watching that - it looks amazing!!

I'm trying to track down the video of the gameplay footage that Keighley mentioned, but I can't find it.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 14, 2008)

I was too, but I think he may be referring to the video that they extract from the GTTV program. Every time they upload the entire show, they often just take snippets from the bits you want to see and post those, so you're essentially seeing the same thing as was in the program but without having to watch the entire show. I hope that isn't the case, because I definitely want to see more.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 14, 2008)

Before now he's had snippets of interviews on the show and posted the whole things elsewhere, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 16, 2008)

Being hopeful paid off!

Three brilliant Resistance 2 videos emerge :: PlayStation Universe (PSU)

The first is a Multiplayer video, and the second two are from the single player.

Boy does it look like a pretty game, and I've not even watched the videos in HD, yet! The one thing that I'm not so sure about, though, is the pink on enemies when you use the Auger(?). Oh, and I am _not_ looking forward to clearing out the Grim in Chicago!


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice find


----------



## Cayal (Jun 17, 2008)

Tell me that second video with the Grim charging is not a big 'F you' to Gears of War 2.


----------



## SciFiGamer22 (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow this looks really cool!


----------



## Lucien21 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Resistance 2*

Decent -ish story with a cracking ending (don't know where they go from there), Great but not outstanding graphics and a decent set of weapons. Some decent set pieces and some GIANT monsters (although I wish they showed up more) 

It was certainly longer than I first thought (maybe 10 hours) 

However, 

There are incredibly annoying one kill monsters. The Furies in the water were just crap. Why can't I shoot them?

It was just an artificial method of tunnelling you down the one route through most levels (there is very little in the way of exploration neeeded) Fall in the water and you are dead.

The Invisible "Predators" would have been ok if they were not one hit=dead. Fortunatly they are easy to kill as they run straight at you, but still a stupid idea.

I alos noticed the bosses suffered from "You can't do me any damage until I want you to" syndrome. If you shoot "Godzilla" before the trigger point you are wasting ammo, Same with Daedelus at the end.

The 2 weapons limit was annoying and only put there to artificial extend the gameplay (although it never once made the game harder- weird)

It's the bloody easiest FPS i've played in years on Normal mode (In Easy mode it must complete the game for you or something). I remember the last game being **** hard, but this lacked any serious challenge. I don't even think the Final boss hit me once before I killed him (Pathetic) 

It is also a hodge podge of various parts from every other FPS. I couldn't help but think - oh this is from Halo, or this bridge bit was in Half Life 2 etc etc etc. 

Overall a solid entertaining game that lacks challenge and originality. 

a solid *8/10 *game for me. 

Maybe i'll try the multiplayer game.
__________________


----------

